
Chrono-Compatible Low-Level Date Algorithms - lytedev
https://howardhinnant.github.io/date_algorithms.html
======
lytedev
I was reading the elm/time source and saw a bunch of weird magic numbers.
Trying to figure out what was going on, I googled some of the numbers and
found this paper.

It is enthralling and terrifying and supports the implacably-true mantra:
dates and times are very hard.

